# Possible to play recorded shows without cable card?



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

Comcast seems to be squeezing out Tivos and cable cards -- when I questioned both area stores about why my bill had gone up and up and up in the last 6 months from $113 to $144 and next month $154 -- I was shown a $100 3 year package in which Comcast provided the X1 DVR and even more premium channels than I currently receive plus they provide the gateway (modem/router). For 15-20 years, I have been able to talk them down in price but cable cards going to $10 from $ 1.98 -- have no choice which brings up two questions:
A) even without a cable card in my Roamio, I can still watch what has been recorded on its hard drive -- right??
B) is there a market for used Tivos (like my Roamio, Premiere and S3 plus Mini)???
C) does the lifetime service transfer to the new owner if there is a market for used Tivos?

I seriously hate to give up the Tivo ecosystsem but feeling VERY squeezed.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Cablecards are only used to access channels so the Tivo can record it. It does not need it to play any recorded shows.

If your Roamio is a 4 tuner model, it can use an antenna.

Yes, lifetime/All-In service is transferable to a new owner if you sold it. It cannot be transferred to another box, however.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MikeSp said:


> For 15-20 years, I have been able to talk them down in price but cable cards going to $10 from $ 1.98 -- have no choice which brings up two questions:
> A) even without a cable card in my Roamio, I can still watch what has been recorded on its hard drive -- right??
> B) is there a market for used Tivos (like my Roamio, Premiere and S3 plus Mini)???
> C) does the lifetime service transfer to the new owner if there is a market for used Tivos?


If you are getting hit with the additional outlet charge on your 2 extra TiVo's why not drop the Premiere and S3 and replace them with Mini's. The cost for your CableCard for your primary Roamio should be included in your package assuming you have no other Comcast equipment and you should get a $2.50 credit.

Yes there is a market for used TiVo's although the prices on the older S3/HD with lifetime have dropped and yes you can transfer the lifetime service to a new owner since it's tied to the device.

Scott


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> If you are getting hit with the additional outlet charge on your 2 extra TiVo's why not drop the Premiere and S3 and replace them with Mini's. The cost for your CableCard for your primary Roamio should be included in your package assuming you have no other Comcast equipment and you should get a $2.50 credit.
> 
> Yes there is a market for used TiVo's although the prices on the older S3/HD with lifetime have dropped and yes you can transfer the lifetime service to a new owner since it's tied to the device.
> 
> Scott


Without the cost increase of cable cards, Comcast has gradually increased the price of my monthly service in the past 6 months from about $112 to $154 next month (probably their way to motivate a switch to the very capable but much less expensive X1 package with 3 year no price increase)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You are entitled to that same package with your tivo equipment. They are prohibited from boxing out Tivo through bundling.


----------

